# Would people in Cork /Kerry need Blackrock+Mater Cover



## Sikpupi (10 Feb 2014)

With CUH in Cork and the Tralee General really stepping up in the past few years especially in the cardiac area - am I correct that these are the main hospitals for this area and so do we need cover for Blackrock and Mater in Dublin.???

What can they do that can't be done in CUH?? Should Kerry people pay the additional premium to have this Dublin facility on their policy??

PS.... can the Mater be €220 excess PER NIGHT???  Heard that from a guy in a pub whose 'mate' is paying it on cancer treatment once a month.  Jeez- please tell me he is talking rubbish!!


----------



## arbitron (10 Feb 2014)

I have seen excesses of up to €275 per night.  This is typically for a cardiac or other advanced procedure in a high-tech hospital on a mid/low range health insurance plan.

Almost everything can be done in a public hospital in the Munster area; however, Mater Private and Blackrock may provide a greater range of services and procedures than many of the _private_ hospitals in Munster.  BRC and MPH get patient referrals from around the country, but the vast majority of patients can be treated fully in their local public or private hospital.


----------

